
Show HN: Top news from HN in your Slack - alexxtomsk
https://github.com/standuply/sample-custom-requests
======
alexxtomsk
Hi there! We at [https://standuply.com](https://standuply.com) built the
feature that enriches standup reports in Slack with any data collected from a
3rd party tool via custom endpoint.

Here’s example how to get top stories from HN in Slack. Looking to have your
feedback what other useful use-cases may be.

